

NoSQL  Netflix Talk (Part 1) - abraham
http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/03/nosql-netflix-talk-part-1.html

======
shaggyfrog
At least in Safari, the video player is clipped on the right side. A direct
link to the video: <http://blip.tv/play/AYKlwUYC>

